# Invalid Schedule File at start up



## Johnny Do (Nov 5, 2001)

I have a PC running win 98SE. Recently, when I turn on my computer, I see an error message(Remind: Invalid schedule File) that contain the text as follow: "C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP DESKJET 610C\EREG\Remind.sch" I don't know what that is and could not find that file in my computer. Now, it displays everytime at start up and is very disturbing. Can anyone show me how to get rid of this message? Help would be appreciated.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Start>Run, type in 'msconfig' and hit Enter. Click on the Startup tab. Do you see this listed here? If so, uncheck and reboot. Does that take care of it?
If you don't see if listed there, is it in your Start Up folder on your Start menu (Start>Programs>Start Up)?


----------

